# Athel Line



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

hoping that somebody can help me with some history details &/Or Pic of the Atheltarn built circa 1930 1300 tons approx built for the South African feeder trade

Many thanks

NigelC


----------



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

go to mariners mailing list tell


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Atheltarn.*

Hi, the Atheltarn became the Acclivity of Everards. Ken.


----------



## dnobmal (Dec 22, 2005)

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/al.htm Hello Nigel-Collett if yoiu visit this site there is one of the members making a history of the fleet ,with photos and info


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

A very nice model of her by Ron Horabin:

http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gallery/misc/contests/ellesmere-03/ellesmere-main.html

Found this one, haven't a clue who made/owned her, so no credits to anyone.Maybe someone shows up, must be pretty old by now.


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

*Athel line*

Acclivity ex Atheltarn. Built Cammel Laird 9/1929. grt.1179 net.568 dwt.1300. loa221ft.8ins, bm36ft.4ins, sdwt13ft.6.5ins. Regards Colin


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks everybody for your help and info 

I knew you wouldn't let me down

Best wishes to all for 2006 - get well drunk in MN tradition tonight

I'm gonna start now

NigelC


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

nigelcollett said:


> Thanks everybody for your help and info
> 
> I knew you wouldn't let me down
> 
> ...


Ahoy Nigel,
Quite a while ago, when this item was posted, but found another very fine shot of the ACCLIVITY 1929 courtesy/© by A.Duncan.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ruud

Many thanks of the excellent pic. This thread goes back a bit and I had just about forgotten it. 

Many thanks again

have been around for a couple of weeks so I now another new threads to check out

Regards

NigelC


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

*Atheltarn*

Hello Colin -I made a short trip in ATHELTARN - 23rd Dec 1946 to 12th Jan 1947 { Captain Roberts ] Thames to Stockholm - loaded wood alcohol -discharged at Thameshaven .Photos here .In another of your threads is mention of loss of US destroyer REUBEN JAMES escorting convoy HX 156 on 31st Oct 1941 [ 6 weeks before America entered the war ].I was AB in SAN EMILIANO and witnessed this tragic incident - sunk by U 552 with heavy loss of life .Our cargo was 12000 tons of high octane ..My account of this tragedy is in Gordon Tumber's site - Stan's Life ...


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I am due to update a lot of entries on the Athel/Anco site,
please let me know the URL for Gordon Tumber's site, so I can include
the URL on the ATHELTARN page.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Morning Raymond

You were up late last night, looking forward to seeing updated sites

Regards

Nigel


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Gordon Tumber*



treeve said:


> I am due to update a lot of entries on the Athel/Anco site,
> please let me know the URL for Gordon Tumber's site, so I can include
> the URL on the ATHELTARN page.


He is at www.m-navydays.com


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Ron, that will be added soon.
Thanks too, Nigel 
- late is what I do these days ( nights ).
Best wishes, Raymond


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

*Atheltarn*

ATHELTARN in Dundalk port Nov. 1939, the first armed merchant vessel to berth in the port.. Shown in war-tme grey and no funnell markings. Official no. 161116. Built Birkenhead 1929. 221'.8'' x 36'.3'' x 14'.o''. 568 nt. 1179 gt. 106 hp. Seasons greetings, Charley.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Stunning pictures, Charley


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Charley

Well impressed!

Where have they been hiding

NigelC


----------



## shufti (Oct 29, 2006)

i was on the athel chief and the athel viscount alf corbyn


----------



## princenumi (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi to all looking for any info on athel prince or crown my father enginee on both boats before joining Royal navy Did not enjoy getting wet or fired on by u-boats


----------



## Normix (Mar 1, 2012)

*Athel Price*

Hi there,
Been scanning some slides taken by my partners late grandfather, and we have one that appears to show the Athel Prince being launched. Does anyone know when or where this might have been? 
Thanks


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

Normix said:


> Hi there,
> Been scanning some slides taken by my partners late grandfather, and we have one that appears to show the Athel Prince being launched. Does anyone know when or where this might have been?
> Thanks



There were 2 Athelprince in Athel Line over the years:-
1. O.N. 147356 Launched 2/11/1925 as Yard No. 85 at Furness Shipyard,Haverton Hill,Tees
2. O.N. 301321 Launched 21/7/59 as Yard No. 517 at Caledon Shipbuilding & Engineering Co.Dundee

Photos below.

Regards
W.B.H.


----------

